# Homeo Medicine for Budgies.. your suggestion and guidense required.



## HaiderKarl (Aug 20, 2013)

Dear All,

I'm back to forum after two years, for last few months my budgies beak area and feets area was turning dry.. and was turning like dry rough skin.. i did tried some local pet medicine but no positive response i get from those..

then my friend she is a homeopathic doctor her self, she suggested few medicines to me.. 

Mother Tincture = Petroleum Ruti 30 ml, Calendula Officinalis 30ml (these two for spray) means have to take 10 drops each in 500 ml of water, and have to spray my budgies.

Other is Petroleum 200, i have to give 20 drops for 1 liter of water to my budgies. 

I tried them and honestly it did work, almost 95% of my budgies are perfect now, just one budgie is not totally recovered. 

i have tried it for 3 weeks only.. 

medicine in international forum will be available under the banner of company schwabe... in my country i.e Pakistan we have Schwabe and Dr. Masood Homeopathic pharmacy..


----------

